# Tool Talk > Wheels >  AJS Restoration

## olderdan

Hit a major problem with the timing gears in that the crank gear was found to have cracked from the keyway to the root. I had no option but to cut another gear 16T 20 DP from some tough mystery metal that will be case hardened. The keyway was cut using the top slide as a ram which does give it a good work out.


The heads/ valves and barrels are ready so looking forward to some progress soon. The pistons are in good condition reamed for new gudgeon pins, apart from very coked up. 

There is a lot of polishing and nickel plating to do down the line before I get to my least favourite task of tinware and painting.

----------

